# The cat rabbit.



## Anyfoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Our rabbit(Casper) is in love with one of our cats(poppy) He always snuggles up to the cat so he can be cleaned. Quite funny how he has to move around in front of the cat to get attention. I just mist the shot of poppy cleaning carpets head.


----------



## wellington (Dec 30, 2015)

Too darn cute. Is your rabbit litter trained? I had a mini lop that lived in my house many years ago. Loved sleeping in the bathroom garbage on its back and he used the litter box.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 30, 2015)

wellington said:


> Too darn cute. Is your rabbit litter trained? I had a mini lop that lived in my house many years ago. Loved sleeping in the bathroom garbage on its back and he used the litter box.


 Yeah he's litter trained. We have a cage in the corner that he jumps into at night when he's wants to go to bed too. 
So funny how he interacts with this cat. Follows her everywhere, except the kitchen. The rabbit won't go In the kitchen for some reason. Must be the cold floor. 
I truely am shocked at how social and smart rabbits are. Loves having behind his ears stroked. When I was a child we had guineapigs, they poop everywhere.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 30, 2015)

We also used to have two mix breed rabbits and were both litter trained. It fills up very fast every time we cleared it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 30, 2015)

Frankly, I am more interested in that beautiful cat.... This is Maks. She's 6 yrs old, and weighs 20 pounds. She goes to the Vet on the 5th for a diet yuck. She gets mad at the camera. lol


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 31, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, I am more interested in that beautiful cat.... This is Maks. She's 6 yrs old, and weighs 20 pounds. She goes to the Vet on the 5th for a diet yuck. She gets mad at the camera. lol


I can't see a photo, only a no entry sign. 

Well if its cats you like, I shall provide. At the moment we only have 2 cats, had loads over the years, strays mainly. I'm currently feeding a stray outside, my cats hate him. I'll get a photo tonight when he turns up for feed. He will break your heart, its like a teddy bear with winter coat on.


----------



## motero (Dec 31, 2015)

How did you teach them to play labyrinth? That is great. My tortoises are good at acting out hungry hungry hippo.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 31, 2015)

motero said:


> How did you teach them to play labyrinth? That is great. My tortoises are good at acting out hungry hungry hippo.


Lol 
Hey, if you've got kids I recommend labyrinth. It's a cool game.


----------



## motero (Dec 31, 2015)

We play it at Grandmas house, it is a good game. The whole reason Iread this post in the first place, Is this; My cousins had a kitten in Idaho that climbed up in their truck engine bay to stay warm, When the truck was stared the cat got caught in the belts or hit by the fan or both. Its tail was cut off and its lower back was broken. It lived for many years and hopped around on its haunches exactly like a bunny, with its rear legs under it in a seated position. That is my cat rabbit story. The End


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 31, 2015)

motero said:


> We play it at Grandmas house, it is a good game. The whole reason Iread this post in the first place, Is this; My cousins had a kitten in Idaho that climbed up in their truck engine bay to stay warm, When the truck was stared the cat got caught in the belts or hit by the fan or both. Its tail was cut off and its lower back was broken. It lived for many years and hopped around on its haunches exactly like a bunny, with its rear legs under it in a seated position. That is my cat rabbit story. The End


Wow, that cat used all its lives in one go.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 31, 2015)

Did this work?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 1, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 160618
> Did this work?


She's gorgeous, 
I'll get a photo of the stray we keep feeding, he didn't turn up last night. 
In the summer time he looked really scraggy and thin. Since he's put on the winter coat, omg, hes beautiful. He's getting tame too. We used social media to advertise him as missing, but no response. My cats can't stand him, growling, one of them won't go out when he's there.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 2, 2016)

Here you go. This is the cat we feed most nights. It's either a stray or its taking me for a ride.


----------



## Mislilly (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Mislilly (Jan 2, 2016)

I also love cats and here is 3 of mine (we have 7!) gypsy, Wybie and barnabas!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 25, 2016)

Sammi at 2 months..





( and one of the best pics this old camera ever took ) Sammi at I'm thinking maybe 2 years old?


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 15, 2016)

I feel so sorry for this cat. It's at our house every day. We can't have him, my 2 females go nuts when they see him. Poor thing. 
We make sure he has access to water and gets fed.


----------



## hingeback (Apr 15, 2016)

We found two abandoned kittens in February and kept them but when we went traveling and handed them to the vet to help take care, both of them passed. Very sad...


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 15, 2016)

hingeback said:


> We found two abandoned kittens in February and kept them but when we went traveling and handed them to the vet to help take care, both of them passed. Very sad...


----------



## WithLisa (Apr 16, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> I feel so sorry for this cat. It's at our house every day. We can't have him, my 2 females go nuts when they see him. Poor thing.
> We make sure he has access to water and gets fed.
> View attachment 170426


What a beauty! I would take him right away... 
Can't you at least try to find a good home for him?


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 16, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> What a beauty! I would take him right away...
> Can't you at least try to find a good home for him?


We've tried the Facebook route.
This morning when he came, all his fur was mattered up on either side of his body, looked like he had been stuck in something and managed to pull himself through. We cut all the mattered fur off, fed and watered him. It's playing on my mind alot now. Dont like to see any animal like this. I think we are going to have to contact the RSPCA. I wasn't sure what they would do if nobody ever gave him a home.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 16, 2016)

looks like some people have order the crazy cat lady starter kit


----------



## dmmj (Apr 16, 2016)

but here's my cat 18 years old


----------



## Pearly (Apr 16, 2016)

dmmj said:


> but here's my cat 18 years old


Beautiful kitty


----------



## Pearly (Apr 16, 2016)

Craig this is a beautiful cat, once cleaned up and brushed out he'd be gorgeous and here in TX would get adopted in a solut second


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 17, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> I feel so sorry for this cat. It's at our house every day. We can't have him, my 2 females go nuts when they see him. Poor thing.
> We make sure he has access to water and gets fed.
> View attachment 170426


Well well well. My cat has learnt from the stray cat that if she sits on the windowsill she will get attention. Crafty crafty cat. Never seen her on the windowsill in 3yrs of living in this house until now.


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 16, 2016)

I somehow managed to miss your sweet bunny/kitty photos the first time 'round! I may not survive the overdose of cuteness to be had there!!!


----------



## Pearly (May 17, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Our rabbit(Casper) is in love with one of our cats(poppy) He always snuggles up to the cat so he can be cleaned. Quite funny how he has to move around in front of the cat to get attention. I just mist the shot of poppy cleaning carpets head.
> 
> View attachment 160498
> View attachment 160499
> View attachment 160500


Omg!!! Just saw this pic! Love them! And bunny legs! Awesome! My cat likes to sleep on the floor sprawled like that


----------



## Pearly (May 17, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I somehow managed to miss your sweet bunny/kitty photos the first time 'round! I may not survive the overdose of cuteness to be had there!!!


She is soooo cute! Has this sassy looking face! Like a lolita! Love it!


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 20, 2016)

This is the best excuse ever for my 11yr old daughter not to tidy her stuff away.


----------

